# Passport Renew



## expat23dubai (Feb 14, 2013)

hi everyone..

i just posted my first problem awhile ago... here is my second..

i just find out now that my passport already expired last january... i need to search for new job but then i need to renew it first.

is somebody have the idea on how much the extension for passport for a year? while my passport will be under process of renewal.. thanks

i need your idea guys asap.. thank you once again...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

which country?


----------



## expat23dubai (Feb 14, 2013)

saraswat said:


> which country?



from Philippines


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why not call your embassy?


----------



## expat23dubai (Feb 14, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Why not call your embassy?



calling on to our embassy would not help a thing. they even left numbers on how to reach their office, instance is your thumbs would be thicker than you thought upon dialing the number for more than 12 hrs. anyway, i just have find out already on how to renew my passport  thanks for the quick reply


----------



## expat23dubai (Feb 14, 2013)

VirtualTiger said:


> Following link explains you how to apply for a passport in Philippines, but it has some contact numbers which can help you out.
> 
> Philippines - Apply for Passport - Wikiprocedure


i not about applying for a new passport but to renew it. and a philippines passport holder to renew in dubai


----------

